# Hinterland gsd, angels camp , ca



## thormutt81 (Dec 28, 2012)

Im looking for a new gsp after just losing my german sheperd in my arms a few days ago, very tuff to lose him, and was due to bad genetics from a bakyard breeder, i dont want to make that mistake again! So im here to see if anyone has any experience with this breeder, ive called and talk to her for awhile and am heading to look at some puppies, again im just lookin for some feed back and mybe som recomendations ? Thanks for all the help. Heres a link to her web site
California German Shepherd Dog Breeders German Shepherd Puppy Sale Hinterland German Shepherds Angels Camp California


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

I am not personally familiar with this breeder and don't think I've met any of their dogs (not a surprise since they're on the other side of the country). Most of what's on the website looks good to me, although I do have to admit chuckling a little at the breeder calling a judge a "jerk" for DQ'ing her.

I can verify that several Hinterland dogs are or have been active in multiple AKC venues and seem to be doing fine there.

I know that's not much, but at any rate I think it's not a bad idea to go look at the dogs in person.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

I am from the Bay Area.....

There are only a few breeders that I would recommend in the area; having seen dogs from a lot of breeders out there...

Randy Tyson
Ajay Singh
Karen Wolff

are 3 off the top of my head. They really train, work, title and show their dogs.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Before you call make sure you've really studied --> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html so you have the best chance of getting the healthiest puppy from the best breeder and know what you are looking for.

Good luck!


----------



## Katy1985 (Nov 16, 2013)

HI Thor,
We live near Lake Tahoe, Ca and lost our dog 2 mos ago. I was also looking at that kennel would mind giving some feedback on your experience there? You can pm me if you like
Thanks,


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Again, best breeders in the area for actual hands on training, certifying, titling and showing are the ones listed above on my prior post


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Sue, it would help if you posted their websites.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

In addition to the breeder Sue listed I would check out these 

von Sontausen German Shepherd Dogs


Adler Stein Kennels-German Shepherds-German Shepherd Puppies-Working Line German Shepherds


http://www.sentinelharts.com

http://www.truehaus.com


----------



## KandiBandi (Dec 14, 2013)

We got our German Shepherd from Hinterland. Sue was so helpful and knowledgeable. She has been breeding Shepherds for many many years. She imports some dogs when breeding and knows everything about her dogs. She breeds for different temperments. Her dogs are her family! She keeps records. She works with AKC. I have had six Shepherds, and our Kändi is the most intelligent one we have ever had. Her lineage on both sides hold high ranking titles and awards in Schutshund and Agility (Kändi's grandfather won best in Schutsund in the country four years in a row, if I remember correctly). Sue does the Schutshund training etc. We highly recommend Hinterland. Our dog is healthy and beautiful. We get compliments on every walk. Sue doesn't do house/crate training, etc, but our Kandi came home learning to sit on command and picked up training immediately with our work with her. Sue always says for us to call her if we have any questions and to keep in touch. We send her pictures and she calls them her grandchildren. We would choose Hinterland again. Picture of Kändi is on avatar. Kändi is naturally protective starting at four months and shows an interest in Agility training.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I have no experience with Hinterland, only browsing through the website. To be honest, I find it cool that she does quite a bit in different venues with her dogs. Not to the highest levels, but a number if her dogs are AKC pointed, have herding certs or titles, have obedience titles and SchH titles and therapy dog titles. 

Looks like she would produce a dog that is capable of performing different things, maybe never get on to a national podium, but certainly capable of being titled. 

I would at least go and meet the dogs and talk to her about your goals. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

